# [By Demand] July 2009



## Anorion (May 18, 2009)

Go


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2009)

That's really quick. Assuming june issue is ready to rock. Will post the full demand list after the june preview unless there's some really big & useful soft comes up.

BTW, as of now please include what was left on may & jun demand section


----------



## comp@ddict (May 20, 2009)

Yup, anxiously waiting for June. Hope you packed some "XTRA" goodies. Even if that means I'll have to shell out 200 bucks!


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2009)

Can you do a PSU and cabinet testing. More and more digitians are now inclined towards getting a good PSU and cabinet. few years before it used to be a mercury cabinet with a 400W psu but now many are lot picky about cabinet and PSU, thanks to mid range GPUs. 

A full test drive on PSUs and cabinets will be welcome


----------



## shaunak (May 20, 2009)

+1 for a cabinet and PSU reveiw.

An extention to the "products we would buy" would also be welcome. Perhaps more products from a wider range could be included?


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Can you do a PSU and cabinet testing. More and more digitians are now inclined towards getting a good PSU and cabinet. few years before it used to be a mercury cabinet with a 400W psu but now many are lot picky about cabinet and PSU, thanks to mid range GPUs.
> 
> A full test drive on PSUs and cabinets will be welcome


+1 +2 +3 +infinite


----------



## shaunak (May 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, keep the 1080p trailers n movies coming!

America's Army: Special Forces (Overmatch)?


----------



## toofan (May 21, 2009)

An advance Fast track on Digital Photography including all the possible photographic tricks. Or if you can provide the video tutorial then then you are most welcome.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2009)

As of now the only things I can demand of....................

*Microsoft .NET Framework (v4.0) 4.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional Beta 1
Tweak-7 1.0.521 Beta - The ultimate tweak tool for windows 7
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.8.5
Moblin Live Image v2 Beta 1*
Realtek High Definition Audio Codecs for Windows 2.24
Virtual CloneDrive 5.4.2.9 Beta
Paint.NET (Alpha) 3.50.3424.34110 Alpha

PassMark BurnInTest Professional 6.0 Build 1009
Graphics Converter Pro For Vector 7.98 Build 90519
A4Desk 6.24

HTTrack Website Copier for Windows 3.43-5
EssentialPIM Free 3.0
Glary Utilities 2.13.0.686
phpMyAdmin 3.2.0-beta1


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 22, 2009)

How can someone demand or request for July without knowing whats there in the June issue?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2009)

rajivnedungadi said:


> How can someone demand or request for July without knowing whats there in the June issue?



Coz most of these softwares were not demanded on the previous by demand threads.

BTW, Plz give :

*Cheatbook Database 2009* with all updates till june 2009


----------



## manmrman (May 23, 2009)

What is for demandI am new here and not sure what it's about*www.freenowf.info/image/d8ab1a52f058358b947cdf8261b5e1a2.gif


----------



## Rahim (May 23, 2009)

^You can request softwares that you want Team Digit to incude in next month's CD/DVD. So bring a list next time


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2009)

@ *2139606488* - again some crazy spammer ( or spam bot )

It will be real good if some mod can clean the spams as quick as possible - though it's only a wish


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

My demands said:
			
		

> *Microsoft .NET Framework (v4.0) 4.0 Beta 1*
> *Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional Beta 1*
> *Tweak XP*
> Urban Terror 4.2 (if it is out by then)
> ...


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

*Re: ffftt*



2139606488 said:


> xdfnhfgdfhjdfghdfghsdfghzdfhdfxfghdf


 
^^
Reported for Spam bot


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

Can u give Fast Track to Hacking?


----------



## hot zubs (May 26, 2009)

+  +  +  +  +  for a cabinet and PSU reveiw....


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 27, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> Can u give Fast Track to Hacking?


Good sense of humor ...LOL....

chip india provided almost whole autodesk package
so expecting from Digit 

making a new list post it later...


----------



## qams (May 28, 2009)

*Congrats for Anniversary!
but your June 2009 DVD content is not good!*
*HOPE FOR DEC 2009 SPECIAL EDITION*​


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2009)

^^ How did you come to know that  :shocked:

They haven't published the preview yet. So don't confuse users until the preview published.


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2009)

qams said:


> *Congrats for Anniversary!
> but your June 2009 DVD content is not good!*
> *HOPE FOR DEC 2009 SPECIAL EDITION*​



IS IT A guess. If yes then it may be true. because from past few years there *anniversary issues are a big issue* in themselves.


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2009)

toofan said:


> IS IT A guess. If yes then it may be true. because from past few years there *anniversary issues are a big issue* in themselves.



Oh actually they have posted the contents in the main website. Look at home page.


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2009)

But the DVD content link is downloading May 2009 pdf of DVD Contents. 
Its really funny. Isn't it.


----------



## Samir (May 30, 2009)

Please include the movie;

Sita Sings The Blues


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2009)

*Classical Comedy Movies :*

The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"
The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"
"The Fast and the Furious" (1954)

*Windows Vista SP2 both 32 & 64 bit*
*Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2*
_*Adobe Captivate 4*_
Dreamweaver CS4
Fireworks CS4
Ulead PhotoImpact 13
IrfanView with PlugIns 4.23
Seven Transformation Pack
XP SP2 64 bit


----------



## ico (May 30, 2009)

Trackmania Nations Forever ---- It's a free online racing game. *trackmania.com/tm/index.php?rub=downloads


----------



## ComputerUser (May 30, 2009)

The June issue ROCKS!!! Thanks for the videos on astronomy!!
Please give some more videos on that if possible!


----------



## vamsi360 (May 30, 2009)

.NET Framework 4.0 beta + SDK
Windows 7 and .NET 3.5 SP1 SDK
Visual Studio 2008 SP1 Professional 90 day Trail
(or) Visual Studio 2010 Beta
Vista SP2 32 and 64 bit


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 30, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Can you do a PSU and cabinet testing. More and more digitians are now inclined towards getting a good PSU and cabinet. few years before it used to be a mercury cabinet with a 400W psu but now many are lot picky about cabinet and PSU, thanks to mid range GPUs.
> 
> A full test drive on PSUs and cabinets will be welcome



+1


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2009)

A review on scanners would be great


----------



## layzee (May 31, 2009)

Corsair DDR3 RAM review
X58 Motherboard review
PSU and Cabinet review


Adobe Dreamweaver CS4 Trial (for Windows and Linux both)
FastTrack to Website Designing


Wine, Dosbox and Eclipse IDE for linux with all dependencies (.deb packages will be appreciated)
Tips and tricks on customizing linux


----------



## outspoken (Jun 2, 2009)

Most IMP:
*Windows Vista SP2 both 32bit
Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2*

Rest:
Firefox 3.5 Which ever latest RC is out by then (or even maybe _final_!!) (Heard RC1 will be out by 5th June)
Comodo Internet Security 3.9 [out on may 15]
Openoffice 3.1 [For windows of course!]

Hope the issue rocks!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2009)

I want please x1000 Windows XP Service Pack 3 to be included in the DVD....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 4, 2009)

centOS 5 (32 bit edition)


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jun 4, 2009)

Please include a article about 3D modelling software and career. Please include Age of Empires 3 in the DVD(full version please!!)
Or else try to include Star Wars  Battlefront PC version


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 4, 2009)

*Fedora 11 - 64 bit*


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2009)

Windows 7 Drivers for ( both 32 & 64 bit ) :

Nvidia, ATI, Intel, RealTek, Creative, Logitech etc.


----------



## Achuth (Jun 5, 2009)

okkkk
seemz tat july is abt to rollll
i say cheatbook database 2009
then wat a few gamezz
like counter strike source
nn??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Achuth said:


> okkkk
> seemz tat july is abt to rollll
> i say cheatbook database 2009
> then wat a few gamezz
> ...




Counter Strike is not Free


----------



## Aspire (Jun 6, 2009)

Please give:

>>>Photoscape
>>>Macromedia Flash (Editor+Player)
>>>Digit Software Archive
>>>Fast Track to 3D Modelling / Windows XP Proffessional
>>>Tips and Tricks for Digit Forum

AND Last but not the least

>>>AN IMPROVED THINK DIGIT FORUM


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 8, 2009)

i posted before chip has given the autodesk package
and in june issue they given 3d max 2010 & maya unlimited 8.5...


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

A demo of the game prototype ( if possible )


----------



## jain_pranav (Jun 10, 2009)

a review of external hard disks & external dvd writers


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 10, 2009)

*FEDORA 11 32-bit (DVD ISO IMAGE NOT LIVE CD) Pls Pls Pls it's needed urgent.*


----------



## Achuth (Jun 10, 2009)

latest nvidia drivers 
more unboxing videoss
pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## umakanth (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Digit Team,

Plz include *Latest "**Digit Software Archive**"* setup file in the JULY edition...
After June (or) August 2008 Magazine (I dont remember correctly), U stopped giving the setup file for thiz...


----------



## qams (Jun 12, 2009)

Latest *NASA World Wind + Virual Eart*h

gOS (Google OS)


----------



## Termin@L (Jun 12, 2009)

Pls PLs PLs VISTA SP1 in July issue.....

n also da FT archives...
will b greatfull 4evr.....


----------



## ranvirsm (Jun 12, 2009)

I would like to see the following changes with respect to the DVDs and it's contents:-
- There should be a well tabulated pullout sort (like 'Tips & Tricks') of presentation of the contents included in the DVDs. It may include details like type of software, it's size, category etc. It will help us tag the 'software of desired choice' and store it. It will make it easy to locate the desired software anytime, even without internet connectivity.
-The software provided should be in zipped form which should also include a file giving details of the software. It will help those who like to collate their software of choice. Usually the mere software icon keeps us 'guessing' at a later stage as to what it actually relates to, since the name mostly gets abbreviated.
-Ranvir


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jun 13, 2009)

Fasttrack to DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT 

the one like ur Oct.2005 edition !!


----------



## Achuth (Jun 14, 2009)

heyy ppl give me riva tuner
pllleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
dont ignoreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ it's not that big.........only 2-2.5 MB. So yiou can download it by yourself


----------



## rohit9891 (Jun 15, 2009)

The june edition of Digit magazine was good and the sci-tech articles were great.The videos that you guys provide on the DVDs are awesome...But there were too few game demos in the edition.So it would be great to have the demos of any of the following games:
1)Battlestations: Pacific
2)Overlord 2
3)The Last Remnant

Also I would like to see a section either on the magazine as articles or as videos in the DVDs about the E3 that had taken place in the beginning of this month.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 17, 2009)

I doubt if digit team even reads this


----------



## chaitanyaanand (Jun 17, 2009)

fedora 11

structure an interpretation of comp programs videos from
*groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-lectures/

more linux jornal tip of the day vids


----------

